# "Flexy Rack" Speaker stands



## zman27 (May 15, 2009)

I am currently just finishing up building my TriTrix vented speakers (first DIY project) and I am thinking about building some stands to put them on. I have seen alot of good Flexy Rack designs for equipment racks and TV stands. I was wondering how well this would function as a speaker stand design?

What I was thinking was using 3, 3/4" diameter threaded rods 36" long and having 4 or more 3/4" plywood shelves in each stand. This would elevate the tweeter to 46", which is a good height for me sitting in my chair, and a bit high for sitting on my couch. I am a college student, so the added shelving would be better suited, compared to a standard speaker stand that offers no additional storage.

Has anybody attempted to make "Flexy Rack" speaker stands? Is this a good idea? or will it not be stable enough? If it is not stable enough, would a 24" stand be a better choice (placing the tweeter @ 34")? Also, how easy are "flexy rack" designs to disassemble, as I would be moving them to college and back, by car.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is Flexy Rack a name brand? It sounds like to me you are looking to DIY with plywood shelves, therefore it would not actually be "Flexy Rack"... if in fact that is a name brand. None the less... I do not see why something like that would not work, although I am not sure the benefit of it over a conventional speaker stand.


----------



## whines (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend of mine make those, and they were a little rickety but worked. With more shelves (he only used 2) it would have been sturdier, but I'll tell ya: It takes FOREVER to get the screws in to the inner positions. I would not regard them as easy to take apart unless you are patient!


----------

